
U.OF TORONTO SCIENTISTS SOLVE PUZZLE OF CONVERTING CO₂ EMISSIONS TO FUEL - dragonbonheur
http://news.artsci.utoronto.ca/all-news/scientists-solve-puzzle-converting-emissions-fuel/
======
Phithagoras
Please don't use uppercase for emphasis.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

